

Apply shutting down iWork.com - josephcooney
http://www.apple.com/iwork/iwork-dot-com/?cid=APP-NAUS-IWORK-090702-00004&cp=APP-IWORK-00004&sr=IWORK.COM

======
burnblue
This is a bummer for those who use Keynote as a wireframing tool. By sharing a
Keynote file to iWork.com, clients could see and comment on the frames online
and download the file in various formats.

After years of trying various options, I find Keynote by far the fastest
option for creating wireframes. But if I want to keep using it after iWork.com
shuts down, I have to export all pages as .pngs and then share them online
with a service like Invision or Notable, which takes a lot more time and is
less convenient for the client.

